
Luke Marsden open sources dotmesh at Monkigras 2018 - mrmrcoleman
https://dotmesh.com/blog/dotmesh-monkigras/
======
lewq
Code at [https://github.com/dotmesh-io/dotmesh](https://github.com/dotmesh-
io/dotmesh)

:)

